# Pellegatti:”Con Investcorp non saremo il PSG, ma…”



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


----------



## sacchino (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


Speriamo, l'ultima cosa che vorrei diventasse il mio Milan è un nuovo PSG, un circo senza anima.


----------



## The P (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. *Non saremo il PSG, per capirci"*.


lui non è molto affidabile, ma già partiamo male. Comunque molto probabile che non avremmo tutti questi soldi da buttare con un altro fondo di investimento a carattere speculativo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".



La storia del Milan non ha nulla a che vedere con quella del PSG che, in realtà, storia non ne ha proprio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2022)

E meno male, il PSG è un meme vivente.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


Per l'amor di dio se diventiamo come il PSG smetto di seguire il calcio.
Lo giuro, sono serissimo.
Meglio in B che come il PSG.

Ma non credo che lo diventeremo mai. Noi siamo il Milan e lo saremo per sempre. Unici, amati e rispettati ovunque.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio se diventiamo come il PSG smetto di seguire il calcio.
> Lo giuro, sono serissimo.
> Meglio in B che come il PSG.
> 
> *Ma non credo che lo diventeremo mai. Noi siamo il Milan e lo saremo per sempre. Unici, amati e rispettati ovunque.*



Per questo è fondamentale che una figura come Maldini resti comunque.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Aprile 2022)

Per iniziare un ciclo in Italia basterebbe la metà della metà del Psg. E se facciamo le cose per bene, basta anche per essere competitivi in Europa.
Poi ovvio che coi soldi del Psg faremmo probabilmente di loro. La tradizione non è una cosa da poco.


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .

Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.

Boh.
Non vi capisco proprio.


----------



## Giek (17 Aprile 2022)

Non saremo mai come il PSG perché abbiamo storia e competenza.
Ma i soldi servono, e tanti.
Capiremo subito le eventuali intenzioni di questo fondo.
Per me sarebbe già ottimo fare uno stadio da 80000 posti e non condiviso con le mer.de.
Se andassero avanti con lo stadio condiviso con le mer.de, vorrà dire che di ambizioni non ce ne sono


----------



## Giek (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
> Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .
> 
> Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.
> ...


Con la disponibilità del Psg avremmo già vinto 6 CL.
Come dici tu, i soldi con la competenza sono l’arma finale.
Guardate il Real, spende e spande, quasi come il PSG, e vince le coppe.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


che vuol dire "con un po piu di margine"?

uguale a ora ma un pò meglio? sarebbe deludente..

ma non credo molto a Pellegatti...è fuori dal giro da 10 anni

una volta tutti i media parlavano male di noi e lui vendeva illusioni sui suoi editoriali vari..adesso tutti stanno dicendo che spenderemo,ci faranno grandi ecc e lui frena...mah


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Con la disponibilità del Psg avremmo già vinto 6 CL.
> Come dici tu, i soldi con la competenza sono l’arma finale.
> Guardate il Real, spende e spande, quasi come il PSG, e vince le coppe.


Ma certo.
E talmente ovvio quello che stiamo dicendo che per non capirlo e impossibile.
Se hai sia meno soldi che meno competenza dei automaticamente fregato.
Se hai meno soldi, a parità di competenza sei sempre fregato.
Se hai meno competenza, a parità di soldi sei fregato.
Ma se hai sia più soldi che più competenza... Non c'è partita.

Io voglio entrambi.
Voglio potere spendere più di altri e non voglio che quei soldi vengano spesi da Mirabelli.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


È anche giusto. Ci vogliono idee più dei soldi. Ci vuole una sapienza calcistica che il Psg non ha, noi invece abbiamo le idee ci serve qualche euro in più, ma i concetti sono esatti.

Non facciamo l'errore di non fare un zoccolo di almeno 4/5 italiani però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".



Non dobbiamo essere il PSG, ma il Milan con i soldi del PSG (bastano anche metà soldi).


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che vuol dire "con un po piu di margine"?
> 
> uguale a ora ma un pò meglio? sarebbe deludente..
> 
> ...


è un po come di marzio, una volta uscito dal giro milan fa il bastian contrario


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È anche giusto. Ci vogliono idee più dei soldi. Ci vuole una sapienza calcistica che il Psg non ha, noi invece abbiamo le idee ci serve qualche euro in più, ma i concetti sono esatti.
> 
> Non facciamo l'errore di non fare un zoccolo di almeno 4/5 italiani però.


A dire la verità per il momento abbiamo solo 2 italiani titolari : Calabria e Tonali.
Se vuoi 4 o 5 italiani titolari allora ti costa già 100 mln solo per quei 2 o 3 pochissimi italiani capaci di giocare titolari in un Milan di alto livello.

Però sia chiaro che pure a me piacerebbe.
Quando vedo che abbiamo più francesi in rosa che italiani mi sento male...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
> Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .
> 
> Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.
> ...


Invece è proprio così..guarda il Barça, prima hanno creato un sistema unico poi quando si sono ritrovati zeppi di soldi hanno iniziato ad accumulare patacche.. Idem lo United del post Ferguson..

Uno dei modelli top è il Bayern, programmazione, competenza, tradizione e soldi


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece è proprio così..guarda il Barça, prima hanno creato un sistema unico poi quando si sono ritrovati zeppi di soldi hanno iniziato ad accumulare patacche.. Idem lo United del post Ferguson..
> 
> Uno dei modelli top è il Bayern, programmazione, competenza, tradizione e soldi


E invece non e proprio così.
Non e che se 2 squadre hanno avuto un calo allora ogni squadra che aumenta il potere finanziario debba crollare.
Il primo Milan che prendeva Donadoni e i 3 olandesi dimostra che con i soldi + competenza puoi creare cose irrepetibili.
Il Bayern pure.
Le squadre inglesi che hanno potere finanziario altissimo rispetto alle altre stanno facendo risultati in CL molto migliori di tutte le altre squadre.

Hai fatto proprio il nome delle 2 squadre peggiori del universo nel spendere soldi.
Li il problema non e stato l'aumento di soldi da spendere ma la mancanza di competenze. Avessero avuto meno soldi li avrebbero comunque bruciati in giocatori mediocri.

Soldi e competenza non sono cose che si escludano a vicenda.
E non mi va che qualcuno lo faccia credere e che qualcuno pure abbocchi.
Servono entrambe le cose. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Zenos (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
> Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .
> 
> Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.
> ...


A leggerli pare che il Milan di Berlusconi fosse solo anima e cuore. Senza i miliardi di Silvietto altro che Champions e scudi...


----------



## numero 3 (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
> Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .
> 
> Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.
> ...



In effetti sulla carta è una benedizione avere un presidente che compra ad ogni sessione di mercato 5/6 giocatori forti e nuovi....
Ma.....in Italia abbiamo avuto Moratti che faceva qualcosa di simile e per anni non ha vinto niente ...poi ha deciso di cambiare registro e affidandosi a gente giusta ha vinto.
In Italia adesso abbiamo l'esempio secondo me dell'Armani di Basket, ogni anno compra 5/6 stranieri fortissimi ma non ha una squadra, poi taglia e acquista durante la stagione e il risultato è una squadra anonima con tifosi freddini e che perde anche in Italia con Virtus e Reyer.
Io scusa ma voglio un team con i Tonali e anche con qualche indigeno giovane e tifoso.
Poi certo se mi fa un dream team non smetto di tifare ma se ora ad ogni sconfitta allargo le braccia con una squadra Harleem globetrotter style scatta la contestazione.


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Aprile 2022)

Io continuo a non capirvi.È un fondo come lo è Elliott e i fondi si muovono tutti allo stesso modo.Non c'entra nulla il psg,nè il City.Si continuerà sulla strada intrapresa dai Singer


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> In effetti sulla carta è una benedizione avere un presidente che compra ad ogni sessione di mercato 5/6 giocatori forti e nuovi....
> Ma.....in Italia abbiamo avuto Moratti che faceva qualcosa di simile e per anni non ha vinto niente ...poi ha deciso di cambiare registro e affidandosi a gente giusta ha vinto.
> In Italia adesso abbiamo l'esempio secondo me dell'Armani di Basket, ogni anno compra 5/6 stranieri fortissimi ma non ha una squadra, poi taglia e acquista durante la stagione e il risultato è una squadra anonima con tifosi freddini e che perde anche in Italia con Virtus e Reyer.
> Io scusa ma voglio un team con i Tonali e anche con qualche indigeno giovane e tifoso.
> Poi certo se mi fa un dream team non smetto di tifare ma se ora ad ogni sconfitta allargo le braccia con una squadra Harleem globetrotter style scatta la contestazione.


Prima di tutto nessuno ha detto che non dobbiamo avere i tonali.
E direi che pure io PSG ha i suoi kimpembe per citarne uno.
Secondo : l'Inter di Moratti spendeva e non vinceva ma non è che chi arrivava davanti a l'Inter invece non spendeva eh.
Spiegato così sembra che l'Inter spendesse 100 miliardi e invece arrivava secondo dietro alla Salernitana che ne spendeva 3.
Davanti a l'Inter arrivavano Milan Juve Roma e Lazio. E tutte spendevano un botto.
Magari non i 100 di Moratti ma 80 si.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E invece non e proprio così.
> Non e che se 2 squadre hanno avuto un calo allora ogni squadra che aumenta il potere finanziario debba crollare.
> Il primo Milan che prendeva Donadoni e i 3 olandesi dimostra che con i soldi + competenza puoi creare cose irrepetibili.
> Il Bayern pure.
> ...


Io parlo così quando sento che appena si parla di budget la gente invece di pensare a una rosa creata in modo logico inizia a sbrodolarsi sui nomi e sulle figurine..
Non è quello che serve, le grandi rose hanno bisogno di soldi ma tutte le dinastie sono nate attorno a zoccoli duri quasi mai creati a suon di milionate


----------



## uolfetto (17 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capirvi.È un fondo come lo è Elliott e i fondi si muovono tutti allo stesso modo.Non c'entra nulla il psg,nè il City.Si continuerà sulla strada intrapresa dai Singer


Nessuno pensa che si cominci a smiliardare senza senso. Però come ho scritto nell'altra discussione, se portassero uno sponsor al centro sportivo da 50 milioni l'anno, un bel nome arabo a Milanello e continui sulla strada intrapresa adesso. Però hai un notevole boost che ti pone subito alla pari di Inter e Juventus. E poi continui il lavoro di crescita graduale.


----------



## numero 3 (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto nessuno ha detto che non dobbiamo avere i tonali.
> E direi che pure io PSG ha i suoi kimpembe per citarne uno.
> Secondo : l'Inter di Moratti spendeva e non vinceva ma non è che chi arrivava davanti a l'Inter invece non spendeva eh.
> Spiegato così sembra che l'Inter spendesse 100 miliardi e invece arrivava secondo dietro alla Salernitana che ne spendeva 3.
> ...




Sei nervoso?


----------



## EmmePi (17 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa paura di diventare il PSG di turno.
> Qui sembra che avere disponibilità illimitate to faccia diventare obbligatoriamente una squadra senza anima con giocatori scelti senza riflettere... Magari guardando l'album Panini .
> 
> Come se i soldi facessero automaticamente scomparire la competenza.
> ...


Infatti....

Non capisco tantissimi tifosi mianisti.

Stai con un fondo e vorrebbero che spendessi e spandessi a dispetto del risanamento, se lo fai come i cinesi allora mandi a put.tane il risanamento e spendi a CdCane.
Se Eliott non spende (poi è una falsità) allora è un braccino (per non citare altro) se spende spende male (Paquetà-Piontek)

Se non arriva un compratore non ci risolleveremo più (...e comunque siamo primi)

Se poi arrivano i petrodollari a valanga, Dio ci scampi diverremo una squadra di figurine senz'anima...
E FATE PACE COL CERVELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Molti di voi dimenticano che l'arrivo di berlusconi fù come avere oggi una proprietà araba, tirò fuori tantissimi milioni e costruì una squadra da sogno che senza i suoi soldi col cavolo ci sarebbe stata!
perfino se diventassimo come il PSG a me andrebbe non bene ma benissimo! Il PSG praticamente vince sempre il proprio scudetto e la coppa nazionale. In europa il discorso è diverso... Noi abbiamo anche una certa tradizione europea... una qualche coppetta da parte l'abbiamo messa.

L'importante è non avere LeoTardo come DS.... il resto si vedrà!

Spero solamente che tutto vada in porto e che almeno inizialmente lascino i dirigenti attuali, con un bel budget faremmo grandi cose.


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Nessuno pensa che si cominci a smiliardare senza senso. Però come ho scritto nell'altra discussione, se portassero uno sponsor al centro sportivo da 50 milioni l'anno, un bel nome arabo a Milanello e continui sulla strada intrapresa adesso. Però hai un notevole boost che ti pone subito alla pari di Inter e Juventus. E poi continui il lavoro di crescita graduale.


Non lo ha portato Gazidis,che non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato.Siamo comunque in Italia dove la serie A e il sistema calcio è una pena.Nessun arabo si è mai avvicinato e interessato al nostro calcio.Un motivo ci sarà.
Stanno solo romanzando su Mubadala(che a parer mio,non c'entra nulla o quasi).


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io parlo così quando sento che appena si parla di budget la gente invece di pensare a una rosa creata in modo logico inizia a sbrodolarsi sui nomi e sulle figurine..
> Non è quello che serve, le grandi rose hanno bisogno di soldi ma tutte le dinastie sono nate attorno a zoccoli duri quasi mai creati a suon di milionate


Si vede che hai già qualche anno. Come me d'altronde.
Quello che dici tu era verissimo qualche anno fa.
Da Bosman in poi i cosiddetti zoccoli duri costati 2 banane sono sempre meno frequenti.
Il barca e stato l'ultima squadra ad avere quel zoccolo duro della primavera che e arrivata in prima squadra.

Ormai guarda le rose di chi finisce nella top 4 della CL da qualche anno a questa parte...

E ti dico che questo è proprio triste.
Io sarei per il ritorno del numero limitato di stranieri. Ma mi rendo conto che è totalmente anacronistico.


----------



## folletto (17 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio se diventiamo come il PSG smetto di seguire il calcio.
> Lo giuro, sono serissimo.
> Meglio in B che come il PSG.
> 
> Ma non credo che lo diventeremo mai. Noi siamo il Milan e lo saremo per sempre. Unici, amati e rispettati ovunque.


Rispettati ovunque tranne che in Itaglia


----------



## EmmePi (17 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capirvi.È un fondo come lo è Elliott e i fondi si muovono tutti allo stesso modo.Non c'entra nulla il psg,nè il City.Si continuerà sulla strada intrapresa dai Singer


Chi l'ha detto che i fondi devono essere tutti uguali????
E PIF allora?


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sei nervoso?


Assolutamente no.

E mi sono dimenticato la cosa più importante nel mio discorso precedente.
l'Inter non ha vinto quando ha trovato gente in gamba ma quando ha potuto fare fuori la concorrenza.

Se ho scritto qualcosa che ti sembra una mancanza di rispetto ti chiedo scusa.
Parlavo solo di calciomercato. Non c'è l'avevo ne con te ne con nessun altro.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Con la disponibilità del Psg avremmo già vinto 6 CL.
> Come dici tu, i soldi con la competenza sono l’arma finale.
> Guardate il Real, spende e spande, quasi come il PSG, e vince le coppe.


Infatti è perchè lo sceicco del PSG è convinto che solo comprando i migliori calciatori si possa vincere... magari se ascoltasse di più i suoi allenatori qualcosa di concreto porterebbe a casa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non lo ha portato Gazidis,che non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato.Siamo comunque in Italia dove la serie A e il sistema calcio è una pena.Nessun arabo si è mai avvicinato e interessato al nostro calcio.Un motivo ci sarà.
> Stanno solo romanzando su Mubadala(che a parer mio,non c'entra nulla o quasi).


Il campionato francese fa ancora più schifo di quello nostrano, eppure gli arabi si sono interessati lo stesso.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Aprile 2022)

Se avessimo davvero tanta disponibilità economica per fare mercato allora mi piacerebbe andare con la valigia piena (prima dai giocatori offrendo contratti molto più alti dei loro attuali) e poi dalla società chiedendo Chiesa ai gobbi e Barella ai merdazzurri. E poi chissà.... magari anche Zaniolo.


----------



## Djici (17 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non lo ha portato Gazidis,che non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato.Siamo comunque in Italia dove la serie A e il sistema calcio è una pena.Nessun arabo si è mai avvicinato e interessato al nostro calcio.Un motivo ci sarà.
> Stanno solo romanzando su Mubadala(che a parer mio,non c'entra nulla o quasi).


Veramente prima di comprare il PSG, volevano comprare il Milan.
Se Berlusconi non avesse sparato così alto...


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il campionato francese fa ancora più schifo di quello nostrano, eppure gli arabi si sono interessati lo stesso.


La Ligue 1 fa schifo e questo è poco ma sicuro.
Ma non ci sono polemiche,non ci sono sotterfugi e non c'è la "mafia".
Non ci metti un'era geologica per costruire uno stadio.
Ma a prescindere da quello che penso io o tu,lo vedi da te che arabi non ce ne sono da noi.
Ci sarà un motivo che però non ci viene raccontato come si deve,perchè in Italia predicare bene e razzolare male è quasi un mantra


----------



## uolfetto (17 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non lo ha portato Gazidis,che non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato.Siamo comunque in Italia dove la serie A e il sistema calcio è una pena.Nessun arabo si è mai avvicinato e interessato al nostro calcio.Un motivo ci sarà.
> Stanno solo romanzando su Mubadala(che a parer mio,non c'entra nulla o quasi).


Non parlo di uno sponsor portato, parlo di una sponsorizzazione di quelle fittizie (ma comunque dentro le regole di mi pare massimo il 30% del fatturato. Fai conto che questo fondo voglia investire 1,2 miliardi nel Milan per poi rivenderlo a 2 miliardi o più. Investe un miliardo per acquistarlo e poi 50 milioni di sponsorizzazione per 5 anni. Non sono soldi buttati, la squadra ottiene un miglioramente immediato e può continuare a crescere gradualmente ma innalzandosi subito a un livello maggiore per competere in Italia e in Europa. Soldi che Elliott invece non poteva mettere altrimenti avrebbe perso il margine di realizzo sulla cessione.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Non parlo di uno sponsor portato, parlo di una sponsorizzazione di quelle fittizie (ma comunque dentro le regole di mi pare massimo il 30% del fatturato). Fai conto che questo fondo voglia investire 1,2 miliardi nel Milan per poi rivenderlo a 2 miliardi o più. Investe un miliardo per acquistarlo e poi 50 milioni di sponsorizzazione per 5 anni. Non sono soldi buttati, la squadra ottiene un miglioramento immediato e può continuare a crescere gradualmente ma innalzandosi subito a un livello maggiore per competere in Italia e in Europa. Soldi che Elliott invece non poteva mettere altrimenti avrebbe perso il margine di realizzo sulla cessione.


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Con la disponibilità del Psg avremmo già vinto 6 CL.
> Come dici tu, i soldi con la competenza sono l’arma finale.
> Guardate il Real, spende e spande, quasi come il PSG, e vince le coppe.



Ma dov'è che il Madrid spende e spande?! Di politica recente ha sempre preso giovani talenti, li ha valorizzati e consacrati. Ramos, Varane, Marcelo, Casemiro, Benzema e potrei andare avanti. Pensa recentemente a quanti giovani ha negli ultimi anni inserito ed ora sta provando a valorizzare: Rodrygo, Vinicius, Camavinga, Valverde.

Quando ha deciso di spendere forte, ha spesso preso cantonate. E comunque spesso e volentieri sanno cedere e fare belle plusvalenze. La politica e le spese del Madrid non si possono nemmeno paragonare con quelle senza senso del PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".


Che poi , esattamente, cosa sarebbe il psg ?


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi , esattamente, cosa sarebbe il psg ?



Un grosso bancomat per i calciatori.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Aprile 2022)

Io non voglio assolutamente essere come il Psg,voglio che non si debba aspettare il 31 agosto e poi andare a prendere il Messias di turno sulle spiagge di Crotone mentre questi è intento a ingozzarsi di pane e nduja.


----------



## Giek (18 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è che il Madrid spende e spande?! Di politica recente ha sempre preso giovani talenti, li ha valorizzati e consacrati. Ramos, Varane, Marcelo, Casemiro, Benzema e potrei andare avanti. Pensa recentemente a quanti giovani ha negli ultimi anni inserito ed ora sta provando a valorizzare: Rodrygo, Vinicius, Camavinga, Valverde.
> 
> Quando ha deciso di spendere forte, ha spesso preso cantonate. E comunque spesso e volentieri sanno cedere e fare belle plusvalenze. La politica e le spese del Madrid non si possono nemmeno paragonare con quelle senza senso del PSG.


Se non ricordo male nell’estate 2009 presero Ronaldo, Kakà e Benzema. Spendendo cifre abnormi per i tempi. E diedero vita alla struttura della squadra che avrebbe vinto CL a ripetizione.
Camavinga lo hanno pagato 30 MLN cash e lo tengono in panca. Alaba a zero ma guarda lo stipendio. Rodrigo 45 MLN dal Brasile. Vinicius altri 45. Kroos altri 25. Bale 100, Isco 30, Modric 35.
Hazard 115 MLN, Militao e Jovic più di 100, Mendy altri 40 MLN. James 75.
Con i soldi puoi permetterti pure di cannare qualche acquisto.
Il Real smiliarda e vince. Altroché


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi , esattamente, cosa sarebbe il psg ?



Un enorme fallimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si vede che hai già qualche anno. Come me d'altronde.
> Quello che dici tu era verissimo qualche anno fa.
> Da Bosman in poi i cosiddetti zoccoli duri costati 2 banane sono sempre meno frequenti.
> Il barca e stato l'ultima squadra ad avere quel zoccolo duro della primavera che e arrivata in prima squadra.
> ...


E invece è sempre così.. Lo United aveva lo zoccolo duro uscito dal settore giovanile, il Milan di Ancelotti aveva uno zoccolo duro creato con colpi mirati non coi Dinho etc..
Il Barça era 90% canterà, la prima Juve di conte/allegri costruita con zoccolo duro e colpi intelligenti a centrocampo più tevez, il real costruito con soldi certo, ma sono servito 6 anni x amalgamare il gruppo e hanno vinto quando hanno smesso di inserire ogni anno giocatori strapagati..
Il Chelsea idem.. Il Bayern anche

Nessuna grande squadra vera che fa un ciclo si costruisce senza una programmazione lunga.. Noi abbiamo una base interessante oggi, non va stravolta in ogni reparto ma migliorata con 2 o 3 campioni

X dire io calabria e Tonali non li leverei mai da sto Milan


----------



## El picinin (18 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capirvi.È un fondo come lo è Elliott e i fondi si muovono tutti allo stesso modo.Non c'entra nulla il psg,nè il City.Si continuerà sulla strada intrapresa dai Singer


Vero,ma se compri a un miliardo e cento,non hai altra strada che migliorare i risultati sportivi per rivendere.


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capirvi.È un fondo come lo è Elliott e i fondi si muovono tutti allo stesso modo.Non c'entra nulla il psg,nè il City.Si continuerà sulla strada intrapresa dai Singer


Ci sono 2 considerazioni però da fare.
1. Elliott si è ritrovato il Milan tra le mani per una fideiussione.Questi comprano il Milan per loro volontà.

2. Se pur avessero come solo scopo quello di guadagnarci da una futura vendita l'unico modo sarebbe passando da una crescita sportiva.Non ci sono altre vie.


----------



## Love (18 Aprile 2022)

Sta cosa dell'essere il nuovo psg o city non la capisco...nel calcio di oggi non è possibile...loro ci riescono per intrallazzi politici con la uefa...a me basta che investcorp e mudabala facciano un primo mercato aggressivo mettendo quei 100mln + i 50/60 che possiamo permetterci da soli e che poi portino sponsor e nuovo stadio...il Milan deve essere autonomo,tipo il Bayern...il nostro obiettivo deve essere fatturare 5/6/700 mln l'anno e autosostenerci...sarebbe il top


----------



## Gamma (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Radio 24:”Con Rangnick mi dicevano di stare calmo, quando tutti lo davano per fatto, questa volta Elliott non mi ha smentito Investcorp né mi ha frenato. Mi hanno detto che faranno le cose per bene, magari con un po' più di margine. Non saremo il PSG, per capirci".



Vi sfugge qualcosa di non trascurabile: non non siamo e non saremo mai il PSG.

Il PSG è una società senza storia, senza anima, che ogni anno sforna campagne acquisti faraoniche per ritrovarsi con il nulla, ma la colpa di chi è? Il PSG ha una dirigenza imbarazzante, con Leonardo che non azzecca un colpo.

Il Milan non è una squadra senza storia e senz'anima, è una delle squadre più importanti di sempre, i giocatori non saranno mai spaesati quanto lo sono al PSG.
Da noi ci sono tanti punti di riferimento in società, come Maldini, Baresi, Massaro, si respira milanismo puro, per questo non saremo mai un anonimo PSG, neanche con le figurine.

Un altro punto chiave riguarda la competenza della dirigenza: Leonardo canna l'impossibile, Massara e Maldini(con l'aiuto di Moncada) hanno un rapporto acquisti/flop molto basso.
Ci sono i Ballo Toure, i Pellegri, i Bakayoko(questi ultimi neanche sono acquisti oltretutto), ma ci sono anche i Tomori, Theo, Tonali, Kalulu, Maignan ecc.

Avere più disponibilità economica non significa rincetrullirsi. Ovviamente andando più in alto si rischiano tonfi più pesanti se si cade, ma si ha anche la possibilità di accedere ad un bacino di giocatori che con il budget a cui siamo stati abituati negli ultimi anni non avremmo potuto trattare.

I nostri dirigenti(dando per scontata la permanenza del M&M) dovranno essere bravi nel dare continuità al progetto che hanno iniziato, potendo però saltare qualche step per permettersi sin da subito alcuni giocatori pronti, senza fare solo scommesse.

La competenza può portare risultati con un lavoro incredibile anche senza un grande budget(come sta accadendo al giorno d'oggi), allo stesso tempo la "ricchezza" può portare a flop clamorosi(si pensi al mercato mirabelliano ed ai risultati ottenuti con quella squadra), ma queste due premesse non sono alternative.
I progetti più interessanti e vincenti sono quelli che abbinano la ricchezza con la competenza, ed è a questo che dovremo puntare.


----------

